

Preparing for 'project manager' interview with prominent Silicon Valley company - pminterview

I applied for a 'product manager' position at a prominent tech company in the valley, and they responded by asking if I would be interested in an 'IT project manager' position instead.<p>I have since had a screening with HR, and they've invited me back to interview with various product team members.<p>My question has to do with whether anyone else on HN has had experience working in project management at a large tech company in the valley.<p>QUESTION: Does the PM role tend to be more technical (assisting with development of products) or broad-arching management (keeping multiple product teams on schedule and organized)?
======
ares2012
Project managers, depending on the company, can be the project leads or the
project scape goats. At well run companies the project manager is in charge of
coordinating all the groups, running the project meetings and updating
executives on progress (sometimes also called Program Managers). Poorly run
companies use project managers to hide flaws in their internal processes and
people.

A great way to tell the difference is to ask them about the position and
processes. If they are well defined and clean then they likely have their act
together. If they are wishy-washy I would steer clear.

Note that project management is VERY different than product management.
Project managers are the tactical field commanders to the strategic generals
that are product managers. If you really like product management then project
management might not be for you.

Feel free to ask more specific questions if you'd like.

~~~
pminterview
I appreciate the insight, thanks.

HR didn't share too many specifics as the position is for a new IT department,
and so therefore the rep felt she couldn't tell me anymore than that. She gave
me the same answer when I asked why the position wasn't advertised...

I have experience leading projects successfully at small to mid-size
companies, but I've never held the official title of 'project manager'.
Nonetheless, the role is very fitting to my past work experience and
personality. I just want to be prepared when I speak with the product team
members.

I imagine they could ask me anything from 'describe a time you led a project'
to 'brain teasers' to 'writing code' and back around to 'how would you deal
with a team member who is slacking?' Are these typical PM interview questions?

~~~
ares2012
In my admitted limited experience (I've worked with and hired PMs but never
been one myself) typical questions can include:

1\. Describe a project you have managed that went wrong and how you fixed it.
2\. What process do you use to ensure a project is on track? How do you
monitor it? 3\. Employee A is behind schedule and Employee B can't move
forward with their work until Employee A is done so they are falling behind.
What is the best approach to get the project back on track?

And the like.

As you mention, it's very likely they will ask you some subject matter
questions about managing IT projects. If they do ask you to write code I would
be highly concerned since it would signal to me that they really have not
defined the role of "project manager" very well.

Good luck!

